# TWINNS BUILDS



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

HERES THE LINKS 2 LAZY TO UPLOAD :yes: 
64
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=340687&hl=
58
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=317022&hl=
LS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=305633&hl=
57
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=299478&hl=
CADDI
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=290772&hl=
REGAL
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=289295&hl=
63
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=288154&hl=
CAPRICE
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=286710&hl=
FIRST BUILD ,THE ONE THAT GOT ME HOOKED :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=281132&hl=


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LAZY BASTID.  :0


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

LINCOLN
















CADDI
























CAPRICE


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

I saw spongebob in da background of ur 58


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jun 4 2007, 03:31 PM~8040629
> *I saw spongebob in da background of ur 58
> *


KEEP YOUR EYE'S OFF THE TOY'S BUDDY THOSE ARE MINE. :biggrin:


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 4 2007, 03:33 PM~8040639
> *KEEP YOUR EYE'S OFF THE TOY'S BUDDY THOSE ARE MINE.  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

REGAL
















































57


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

no door hingez? :dunno:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 4 2007, 04:33 PM~8040639
> *KEEP YOUR EYE'S OFF THE TOY'S BUDDY THOSE ARE MINE.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jun 4 2007, 03:36 PM~8040659
> *no door hingez?  :dunno:
> *


nvrmnd.....jus saw da lincoln


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

CURRENT PROJECT


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

dats pimpin


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 4 2007, 06:33 PM~8040639
> *KEEP YOUR EYE'S OFF THE BOY'S BUDDY THOSE ARE MINE.  :biggrin:
> *


as michael jackson would say :ugh:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 LOOKING GOOD FUCKER


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: love all your builds twinn - clean og style 

the seafoam green regal is one of my fav's 4sure :thumbsup:
love the color/all chrome wires / and the clean conversion from gn 2 regal 
it always sticks out in my mind when i think of doing a regal conversion :thumbsup:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looks good homie


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

this 1 :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

nice


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

THANKS HOMIES


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

FINISHED THE INTERIOR  QUICK MOCK UP


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That big body is lookin' REAL good twinn!

You already know I like the rest of them!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jun 5 2007, 12:31 AM~8043376
> *That big body is lookin' REAL good twinn!
> 
> You already know I like the rest of them!
> *


x2 homie


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jun 5 2007, 05:09 AM~8044043
> *x2 homie
> *



X3


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Looking Good Twinn



oneyed


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jun 5 2007, 05:09 AM~8044043
> *x2 homie
> *


X3 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

just need to paint the lights and glue the hood and the bumper kit but this bitch is basicly done.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

blue and gold is clean together !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jun 6 2007, 06:40 PM~8055899
> *just need to paint the lights and glue the hood and the bumper kit but this bitch is basicly done.
> 
> 
> ...


THAN FUCKER LOOK'S GOOD TWINN. CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT DONE.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I just notice you have the K-9 Alarm on this ! 











Great detail ! 















LOL!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I HATE THAT LIL FUCKER.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 6 2007, 08:21 PM~8056209
> *I HATE THAT LIL BITCH.
> *


 :angry: :angry:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKIN GOOD TWINN ARE YOU GOING TO THE SHOW ? HOPE TO SEE IT LIVE :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM FUCKER LOOKS CLEAN ASS FUK :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 6 2007, 08:43 PM~8056797
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  LOOKIN GOOD TWINN ARE YOU GOING TO THE SHOW ? HOPE TO SEE IT LIVE  :biggrin:
> *


PANCHO GIVE ME A CALL I CAN'T FIND YOUR NUMBER HOMIE.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

looks tight as fuck :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Awsome job on the caddy :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jun 7 2007, 07:20 AM~8058284
> *looks tight as fuck :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 DAAMMMNNNNN THAT BIG BODY IS THE SHIZZZZNET TWINN.... :biggrin: CAME OUT HARD!!!!!! CANT WAIT TO GET MY HANDS ON SOME OF THOSE KITS!!  ARE U GUYZ COMING UP TO THE MERCED SHOW THIS WEEKEND? CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON TOO


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

DAMN BRO LOOKIN GOOD. :0


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

looking good jose


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Shit son, that caddy is fucking tight!! :0 :0


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Sick lookin' Caddy! Love your other rides as well...the color on that Caprice is tight as hell! :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks homies  


trying something new gonna build me some muscle cars :biggrin: 
71 cuda

















what do you think would go better white or black decals ?


----------



## P-Rico (May 29, 2007)

White. what color is dat? aqua?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jun 8 2007, 07:24 PM~8068837
> *thanks homies
> trying something new gonna build me some muscle cars :biggrin:
> 71 cuda
> ...



THIS IS RIGHT UP MY ALLEY!! NO DOUBT BLACK BRO!!! THAT IS A SWEET COLOR!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

BLACK!!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

X2 ON BLACK WITH BLACK INTERIOR MAYBE BLACK WHEELS :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Jun 7 2007, 05:44 AM~8058334
> *Awsome job on the caddy  :thumbsup:
> *


HELL YEAH! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

that 'Cuda looks good!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks fellas

foiled and a light coat of clear,  




























ill put the decals tommorow


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

awesome job on the caddy.....


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

lookin real good twinn!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jun 9 2007, 07:53 AM~8071070
> *lookin real good twinn!!!  :thumbsup:
> *



SWEET..........LOOKS GOOD FUCKER


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Awsome job :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

that hemi cuda is lookin killer so far!!!!

keep it up homie uffin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn twinn, that Cuda is lookin' SWEET!

I'd go with the white decals and white interior myself, but either way would look cool!


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

white decals but the black would add better contrast


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jun 9 2007, 06:32 AM~8071539
> *Damn twinn, that Cuda is lookin' SWEET!
> 
> I'd go with the white decals and white interior myself, but either way would look cool!
> *


^^^^ what he said... :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: that is some clean muscle right there :thumbsup: i wouldnt put either on it :dunno: but i know the stripe package is big for muscle car guys 
includin my dad


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

:0 :0 :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

waiting on some decals for the hemicuda so i got some paintwork done today on my 67 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice focking paint job :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice paintjob on that imp.... got your nails done too? jk.....


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

got the undies on :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 21 2007, 03:42 PM~8149797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

bastard!!!








j/k i love it..... i really gotta put together a rack of shit to get chromed.....



> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 21 2007, 12:42 PM~8149797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 21 2007, 04:42 PM~8149797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD QUATE. YOU GOING TO HAVE IT READY FOR THE NEXT SHOW.?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice bro, are gonna mix it up with gold also


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0 Badass paint bro! :0


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

gotta start all over :angry: broke on my brother  



























:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damnit man.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Shit man, that sucks!

You got the skills man, you can fix that. Looks like an easy fix to me.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

you can have mine homie.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

how did it break?


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

:angry: it fell from my closet :angry:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC_@Jun 22 2007, 11:42 PM~8159467
> *:angry:  it fell from my closet :angry:
> *


NO TE DIGO!!! :twak: J/K :biggrin:


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

at least your kid didn't do it.....


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

I know that feeling :tears: but this was my fault


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

got some more done last night interior and motor


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: looking clean homie :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jun 30 2007, 01:48 PM~8209022
> *:thumbsup: looking clean homie  :thumbsup:
> *


X-2 QUATE LOOKING GOOD


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that interior is sweet! :0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 30 2007, 07:23 PM~8210539
> *that interior is sweet!  :0
> *


x2


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THAT SHIT IS COMING OUT FIRME HOMIE..NOW FINISH THE DAM THING. :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

WOW!! Looks stunning!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

NICE FLOCKING JOB!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

sik bro, lookin good.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LOOKING GOOD TWINN!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Looking good homie! PM me dawg!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

foiled and cleared :biggrin: 
THANKS BIGGS !! THAT CLEAR MAKES A BIG DIFFERENCE


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

awesome flake on that.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Looks great Twinn !


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 12 2007, 11:00 PM~8298692
> *Looks  great    Twinn !
> *


 :0 *X2* :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKS GOOD QUATE


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 13 2007, 08:30 AM~8299888
> *LOOKS GOOD QUATE
> *


x2


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

coming out clean...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

DAMN THAT CLEAR BRINGS OUT THE COLOR , NICE BRO


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 13 2007, 09:09 AM~8300781
> *DAMN THAT CLEAR BRINGS OUT THE COLOR , NICE BRO
> *


IT CAME OUT CLEAN. HE DID GOOD. WE NEED SOME OUTSIDE PIC'S NOW. :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

THANKS HOMIES  
:0 :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

BASTERD ...ESTA CHINGON


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 :0 DAMN BRO I SEE SUN SPOTS NOW CAUSE OF THAT :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

BADD ASS PRIMO! BOMB ASS JOB ON THAT RIDE!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Clean!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Lookin good! :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

BADASS TWINN :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

THANKS HOMIES  
FINISHED :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0  

LOOKING GOOD QUATE. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

that is a sexy lookin ride right there.. and i would have never been able to foils the emblems on the sides.. thats a hell of a job on that too.. bad ass work.. :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

oh yea, and biggs that clear looks so much better out in the sun..


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 14 2007, 11:05 PM~8310499
> *that is a sexy lookin ride right there.. and i would have never been able to foils the emblems on the sides.. thats a hell of a job on that too.. bad ass work.. :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIES AND THE EMBLEMS ARE PHOTO ETCH,ITS ALOT EASIER AND LOOK BETTER THAN FOILING THEM


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn Twinn this is a killer build!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

DAAAAAAAAMMMMMNN :0 :thumbsup: :0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jul 15 2007, 01:08 AM~8310513
> *THANKS HOMIES AND THE EMBLEMS ARE PHOTO ETCH,ITS ALOT EASIER AND LOOK BETTER THAN FOILING THEM
> *


ahh well i couldnt even tell the difference, looks just like the stock emblems thats made onto the body than foiled.. n e ways nice job on ALL the foiling :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Sick ride! I really like that photoetch stuff, you can tell is works so much easier than using the original moldings.
There are by the way more options in having the emblems seperate from the model like the kitchen foil trick.

Place some kitchen foil over the emblem you want to mold, with a cotton swab press all the details in the foil.
Now you have your own (delicate)mold.
Make your own "resin" by using some of that model glue that comes in a bottle and pour some stuff in a cup and with that cut styrene pieces from a tree...it will melt eventualy and you can pour it. Wait till it's hardened.
that's it!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

this one is done on to the next one


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

looks good


----------



## aeazy617 (Jul 12, 2007)

good job that paint is sweet :yes:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SWEET..CAME OUT KLEAN QUATE!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn twinn, that came out REAL nice, excellent work!


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

THATS ONE BAD ASS IMPALA


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Clean bro nice color :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Nice color...looking good



oneyed


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks sick.....love the chrome undies


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

CAME OUT SIK BRO


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

that looks real damn


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

FUCCIN' KLEAN...


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Came out clean! looked good at show :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Jul 16 2007, 01:49 PM~8319261
> *FUCCIN' KLEAN...
> *


:yes: gangster :yes:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

lloking good homie


----------



## AZTEKONE (Nov 20, 2003)

CLEAN ASS 67 BRO


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 16 2007, 11:06 AM~8318887
> *Looks sick.....love the chrome undies
> *


X2  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

NEW PROJECT.ANOTHER LS


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OH SHIT ! He opened 1 up ! Now whats next ! Working hydros ! LOL !


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

hno: hno: GETTER DONE :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Hell yeah bro, lookin' good!

How's the Big Body comin'?


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jun 4 2007, 04:30 PM~8040622
> *LINCOLN
> 
> 
> ...



where did u get that town car ??


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Sep 15 2007, 09:00 AM~8796200
> *where did u get that town car ??
> *


It was a die-cast limo that he cut down.


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

really nice ridez


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Sep 15 2007, 07:28 PM~8798681
> *It was a die-cast limo that he cut down.
> *


wow it looks realy good :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

FINALLY GOT SOME PAINTING DONE :uh: 
















AND STARTED MY WAGON :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:0 :0 

what color is that on the 61 and what color u gonna use on your malibu wagon?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 29 2007, 10:25 PM~9111549
> *:0  :0
> 
> what color is that on the 61 and what color u gonna use on your malibu wagon?
> *


Looks like Testors Custom Lacquer Dark Cherry Pearl to me.

Whatever it is, it looks great on that '61!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

love that 61 already homie!!! Can't wait to see that bu wagon. :0


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I've been in 5 big cities in the US, I enjoyed it a lot by the way, and I've seen so incredible many Lincoln Towncars that I'm totally puzzled why there's no company that makes this model either in plastic or die cast....it's crazy! :uh: 

By the way I like what you've done by cutting the limo version creating the original version! :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Oct 30 2007, 08:49 AM~9113009
> *Looks like Testors Custom Lacquer Dark Cherry Pearl to me.
> 
> Whatever it is, it looks great on that '61!
> *


same name but by model master  
thanks homies trying to get back into building


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 30 2007, 10:48 AM~9115536
> *:0  :0
> *


jevries never saw yours too i guess....


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Lets see the progress on the malibu!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Nov 29 2007, 01:39 PM~9332190
> *Lets see the progress on the malibu!
> *


my brother snaged it lol


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 29 2007, 03:00 PM~9333530
> *my brother snaged it lol
> *


 LOL Cast another! haha


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 29 2007, 03:00 PM~9333530
> *my brother snaged it lol
> *


THAT BASTARD.... :angry: 














HAHAHAHAHAAHA.......WAIT TILL WE GET THAT OTHER PROJECT GOING. :biggrin:


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 29 2007, 04:15 PM~9333689
> *THAT BASTARD.... :angry:
> HAHAHAHAHAAHA.......WAIT TILL WE GET THAT OTHER PROJECT GOING. :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 29 2007, 12:15 PM~9333689
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>WAIT TILL WE GET THAT OTHER PROJECT GOING. :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

hno: hno: 
PROJECTS


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

*WHAT UP QUATE!*


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

:yes: :yes: hurry up so i can snag some of those to :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

ill have primer tonight and paint by tommorow


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

fuck yeah lookin good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 3 2007, 06:11 PM~9367323
> *ill have primer tonight and paint by tommorow
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 4 2007, 12:28 AM~9369169
> *:0  :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

put the caddi on hold this one was calling me LOL!!!!
got the chasis done :biggrin: 
gonna foil tommorow


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Damn Twinn that MC is gonna be tight!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

_*Hey man where you get the LS CLIP from ! I been lookin everywhere for them ! *_


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn+Dec 6 2007, 06:40 PM~9393795-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

those are nice


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 6 2007, 08:50 PM~9393888
> *Hey  man    where    you  get  the  LS  CLIP      from !    I been  lookin  everywhere  for  them  !
> *


 :loco: :scrutinize: :loco: :scrutinize: from u know who :uh:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 6 2007, 10:40 PM~9393795
> *put the caddi on hold this one was calling me LOL!!!!
> got the chasis done :biggrin:
> gonna foil tommorow
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 HELL YEAH...GOTTA MAKE ME ANOTHER ONE...GOT ANY MADE? :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey twinn who does ur plating homie


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Dec 7 2007, 04:09 PM~9398831-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got it from biggs


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 7 2007, 04:30 PM~9398952
> *yup
> got it from biggs
> *


   CHRISTMAS GIFT TOO ME! :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

got some more done to the 61


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0 dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmn


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

foiled it and a light coat of clear,,fucked up on the light bezels but gonna go get some black foil and fix,,,


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

TWINN CARNAL CALL ME. LOST YOUR NUMBER ON MY OLD PHONE. THANKS HOIME.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

looks great!! cant wait til I get my Overtime cheque after christmas, I need an ls set!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 12 2007, 09:19 PM~9441864
> *foiled it and a light coat of clear,,fucked up on the light bezels but gonna go get some black foil and fix,,,
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 7 2007, 10:39 PM~9402694
> *got some more done to the 61
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THAT LS IS LOOKING GOOD QUATE ...WHAT COLOR IS THAT.?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Badass bro


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i like that ls real clean......


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 LS......WANNA TRADE


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 14 2007, 06:09 PM~9455423
> *:0 LS......WANNA TRADE
> *


for the 60 :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 14 2007, 06:13 PM~9455445
> *for the 60 :0
> *


 :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey twinn u still need that s-10 homie i have one pm me :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 15 2007, 08:12 PM~9462163
> *hey twinn u still need that s-10 homie i have one pm me :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

christmas eve project :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

WOW that came out really good! Awsome fit!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 15 2007, 08:12 PM~9462163
> *hey twinn u still need that s-10 homie i have one pm me :biggrin:
> *


hey twinn u still need this homie :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:0 shyt


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Cast that shit!! Twinn that dually is fuckin amazingly clean for just a fit bro! Good job


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Lookin good Twinn. I aint got a dually,it would be nice to have in my collection. Keep up tha good Werk bro! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

CAST IT!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

THANKS FELLAS  
not worth to cast it its cheaper just to cut one up


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 25 2007, 04:52 AM~9526504
> *hey twinn u still need this homie :biggrin:
> *


 :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 25 2007, 10:22 AM~9528364
> *THANKS FELLAS
> not worth to cast it its cheaper just to cut one up
> *


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin: thanks rollin putting your gift to good use :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thats lookin good .


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 25 2007, 03:03 AM~9526470
> *christmas eve project :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good homie. Came out clean.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

little bit more done to the dually,,,and got my rims today,,thanks BIGG homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

fukkin sick homie!!!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

lookin good,,,,, and nice wheels ...i need some of them


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 4 2008, 01:16 AM~9603699
> *fukkin sick homie!!!
> *


x2


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

hey twinn what are those wheels off of bro???


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT COLOR YOU GOING ON THE DULLY TWINN?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech+Jan 4 2008, 07:28 AM~9604244-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


black on black :biggrin: 

THANKS FOR YOUR COMMENTS


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks bro!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 4 2008, 03:12 PM~9608876
> *they are off the jada tow truck,i got it from biggs
> black on black :biggrin:
> 
> ...



also, if u can find the Jada chevy dually KIT it has 2 sets....


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

worked on my ls motor and got my interior ready to paint  
























just need to touch up that paint chip :angry:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

that engine is sick bro, i fuckin love it :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 4 2008, 09:18 PM~9611774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICK F__KIN motor homie!!!!!!! BENCH SEAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:0










:biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 5 2008, 12:18 AM~9611774
> *worked on  my ls motor  and got my interior ready to paint
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Nice......


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 5 2008, 01:28 AM~9611847
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


i need acouple of those :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 4 2008, 09:28 PM~9611847
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


perfect for regals too i bet!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Really like that engine!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 5 2008, 02:36 AM~9612550
> *Really like that engine!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 man, beautiful!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks homies for the compliments  
heres where im at just need the front light and back lights and the trim on the back window and its done


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD QUATE..... :0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Hell yeah! That LS is lookin' DAMN GOOD!!!!!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Wordz can't explain bro.Speechless Twinn,simply speechless :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 6 2008, 04:50 PM~9624196
> *Hell yeah! That LS is lookin' DAMN GOOD!!!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

SWEET LS!!!!! :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

farted?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

finished  
















































with the flash


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looks totally different with the flash on !!! Lookin good homie!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

dsamn...... uffin: what color you use for it? i got a ride pictured in my head already....


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Lookz damn good bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

clean twinn, very clean bro!!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Clean!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

LS is tight TWINN another nice clean build bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Homie.....you gotta start building more again....Love your builds....the resin that your doin with Biggs is great for the hobby, but I miss seeing your builds......

WELCOME BACK TO BUILDING ....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 8 2008, 09:27 AM~9638558
> *Homie.....you gotta start building more again....Love your builds....the resin that your doin with Biggs is great for the hobby, but I miss seeing your builds......
> 
> WELCOME BACK TO BUILDING .......  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



X2


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

SICK BRO nice


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKS GOOD QUATE


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

first coat of paint going to color sand and shoot another coat,,heres how its going to sit


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Nice Bro :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

fuckin sick!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

THANKS HOMIES  
worked on the blazer today should be ready for paint by saturday


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 11 2008, 12:31 AM~9665097
> *THANKS HOMIES
> worked on the blazer today should be ready for paint by saturday
> 
> ...


BADASS!!!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

i want one of those now too! almost as bad as the malibu and wagon!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 9 2008, 09:09 PM~9655540
> *first coat of paint going to color sand and shoot another coat,,heres how its going to sit
> 
> 
> ...


  awesome on this dually bro.... same for the blazer.....


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Damn that blazer is gonna be sweet bro.


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Lookin' good! :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 10 2008, 11:31 PM~9665097
> *THANKS HOMIES
> worked on the blazer today should be ready for paint by saturday
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD QUATE..


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

CUETE, HOMIE I'M WAITING ON THE PRICES.........


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT KOLOR ON THE BLAZER QUATE?


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

:thumbsup: Hopefully I get my pay out @ the end of the month so I can order up some goodies from you guys!!!! Nice work bro.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That is badass bro


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Man TWINN the blazer came out clean ! And the caddy truck is looking real sweet !


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

thats bad ass twinn


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

damn twinn blazer looking saweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet homie  keep it up bro.....................................................


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS HOMIES  
change of plans for the dually :biggrin: almost done


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 16 2008, 10:35 PM~9715507
> *THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS HOMIES
> change of plans for the dually :biggrin: almost done
> 
> ...


WUS UP TWINN, YOU STILL DOING THE DAMN THING HA!!!STAY UP HOMIE!  :biggrin: DO YOUR THING


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i was about to ask what happend to the duallade


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

dually is badass. :0 :0 :0 need to finish the one I started.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 16 2008, 10:35 PM~9715507
> *THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS HOMIES
> change of plans for the dually :biggrin: almost done
> 
> ...


that is sick!!!! lookin great so far!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 16 2008, 07:35 PM~9715507
> *THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS HOMIES
> change of plans for the dually :biggrin: almost done
> 
> ...


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 25 2007, 03:03 AM~9526470
> *christmas eve project :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looking good guy,i got those dually wheels i made,jst need castin.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks homies


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

no cuttys? :dunno:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Jan 17 2008, 06:18 PM~9720967
> *no cuttys?  :dunno:
> *


5th on the list


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

lookin good brudah!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tribel dogg+Jan 17 2008, 01:14 PM~9720488-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is this the new, revised version? i need me one of them some day....


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

its one of the first ones,,before i cast the new version of the cutty i have im gonna wait to see if they release the one thats gonna come out


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 17 2008, 07:14 PM~9723825
> *its one of the first ones,,before i cast the new version of the  cutty i have im gonna wait to see if they release the one thats gonna come out
> *


smart..... save the mold material for somethin else....


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

DONE


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

looks cool twinn


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 10 2008, 11:31 PM~9665097
> *THANKS HOMIES
> worked on the blazer today should be ready for paint by saturday
> 
> ...


hey twinn get at me i need one of these!!! 

i was told to ask you as well....


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Very nice homie


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks homies  
current project :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

damn that dually is clean :thumbsup: 

i want to see that blazer in paint :yes:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

rides are lookin good.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 24 2008, 03:10 PM~9775636
> *DONE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD QUATE.. KEPP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

yo twinn where you get the wheels for that dually? im lookin for some for a secret project


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 24 2008, 09:24 PM~9776997
> *yo twinn where you get the wheels for that dually? im lookin for some for a secret project
> *


the diecast jada towtruck


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lookin good Twinn, Love that dually. Keep up the cleanass work homie.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Great work. That duallie looks bad ass!!


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 24 2008, 07:10 PM~9775636
> *DONE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 24 2008, 08:13 PM~9776240
> *thanks homies
> current project :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Yo TWINN the truck looks mean as hell ! And that 2dr Charger is going to be nasty ! 


Man you beat me to a finished build frist in 08 !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

BOTH OF THEM RIDES ARE LOOKING CLEAN CARNAL. STEPPING UP YOU GAME..


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

^ build one.

you have to cut up a die cast limo, and piece it back together.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 28 2008, 10:13 AM~9802819
> *^ build one.
> 
> you have to cut up a die cast limo, and piece it back together.
> *


yeah :angry: what he said :biggrin:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Looking clean!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks homies


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKIN FIRME!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jun 4 2007, 04:30 PM~8040622
> *LINCOLN
> 
> 
> ...


pm me a price please..... :biggrin:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

:thumbsup: Nice homie....


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Jan 29 2008, 02:31 PM~9812708
> *:thumbsup: Nice homie....
> *


Nice Panit...X2...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

rides are lookin good bro, nice work.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 29 2008, 10:59 AM~9812015
> *pm me a price please..... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks homies  
sorry homie i dont sell my built models  ^^^^^^^^^

finally fixed my damn computer but i actually started another one  
shaved the hood scoop and front spoiler and open up the trunk

















fixed the seat and interior tub:biggrin: 

















mock up of the set up









finished my motor :biggrin: 








and as always the chrome goodies


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE...  
NICE CHROME. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 5 2008, 07:43 PM~9874940
> *thanks homies
> sorry homie i dont sell my built models  ^^^^^^^^^
> 
> ...



 :wow:  :wow:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 5 2008, 10:43 PM~9874940
> *thanks homies
> sorry homie i dont sell my built models  ^^^^^^^^^
> 
> ...




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 5 2008, 10:43 PM~9874940
> *thanks homies
> sorry homie i dont sell my built models  ^^^^^^^^^
> 
> ...


 
fuckin sick bro this is gonna be a nice one bro, where did ya get the chrome i want some crazy ass chrome like that holmez :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks homies  
i got the chrome from biggs :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 5 2008, 11:15 PM~9875190
> *thanks homies
> i got the chrome from biggs :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 5 2008, 10:15 PM~9875190
> *thanks homies
> i got the chrome from biggs :biggrin:
> *



-----------


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 6 2008, 07:23 AM~9876244
> *:0
> *


X2


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

FIRME HOMIE!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 5 2008, 10:43 PM~9874940
> *thanks homies
> sorry homie i dont sell my built models  ^^^^^^^^^
> 
> ...




:0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 Looking great brother.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

IVE FALLIN HEAD OVER HEELS IN LOVE WITH THE PERIL CADDY THAT THING IS A BEAUTY BRO 

ALSO ALL YOUR BUILDS ARE GERRRRRRRRRRRRATE BUT MY VOTE IS THE CADDY IM A CADDY GUY


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD TWINN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

YOU SELLIN RESIN PUMPS AND DUMPS ?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 7 2008, 05:42 PM~9888735
> *LOOKIN GOOD TWINN  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> YOU  SELLIN RESIN PUMPS AND DUMPS ?
> *


thanks homies  

no i got these pumps already done from mini


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Looking good homie. Good to see you yesterday. When my car are complete and would like you to make me one Regal AKA "One Of A Kind"


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

chasis and motor done just need to finish foiling the body


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 9 2008, 05:35 PM~9905026
> *chasis and motor done just need to finish foiling the body
> 
> 
> ...


all that chrome takes it to that next level..... keep it coming homie......


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Nice Bro!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Feb 9 2008, 08:39 PM~9905065-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




X2 :0 :0 :0


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

damn bro whered you get the bench seat from? iif i dont sell mine soon i might need 1. also whats that motor out of?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

lookin sik bro, nice


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

finished my motor :biggrin: 











come on now, your not suposed to take pics of a real motor now! :biggrin: 

j/k homie, nice detail :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 9 2008, 08:35 PM~9905026
> *chasis and motor done just need to finish foiling the body
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is lookin fuckin sick bro, :0 :0 :0


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Looks awesome !


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Feb 10 2008, 09:19 PM~9911783
> *damn bro whered you get the bench seat from? iif i dont sell mine soon i might need 1. also whats that motor out of?
> *


thanks homies  
the bench seat is off the 70 impala and the motor is of the monte streeetburner


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

foiled and a light coat of clear
































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That is clownin bro lookin damn good


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

goddamm homie.... u blinding me with all that chrome and flake.... :nicoderm:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

dam its lookin really nice bro...


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 11 2008, 07:53 PM~9920408
> *goddamm homie.... u blinding me with all that chrome and flake....  :nicoderm:
> *



X2 Lookin' real good.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

Damn twinn that car is lookin sick bro...keep up the good work..


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Feb 11 2008, 09:06 PM~9920507
> *Damn twinn that car is lookin sick bro...keep up the good work..
> *


X2 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

that is lookin good


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 DOPE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

yessss , Dope like ....

this


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

THATS NICE BRO


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 12 2008, 03:08 PM~9924661
> *THATS NICE BRO
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 12 2008, 01:08 PM~9924661
> *THATS NICE BRO
> *



X3!!!! :0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

damn bro lookin hell good bro :0 :0


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

THANKS HOMIES  
regal foiled and cleared and so is the 61 just need to put them together now


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

LOOKS SWEET BRO


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

lookin sick bro.... uffin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 14 2008, 04:52 PM~9944413
> *lookin sick bro....  uffin:
> *



x2


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

WoW that looks freakin hot :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice bro, very clean


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 14 2008, 05:55 PM~9944457
> *nice bro, very clean
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

DON'T BE SET TRIPPING WITH THAT LOS ANELES SHIRT. :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

holy shit that is bling like a mutherducky, lookin good bro :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :0 DAM MARINATE RED :biggrin: LOOKING GOOD QUATE


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

THANKS HOMIES  
pumps almost done these fuckers are a bitch to do :angry:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 15 2008, 09:50 PM~9954280
> *THANKS HOMIES
> pumps almost done these fuckers are a bitch to do :angry:
> 
> ...


HOW'S THE FINGER.....?????. :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 15 2008, 10:51 PM~9954286
> *HOW'S THE FINGER.....?????. :biggrin:
> *


   :angry: :angry: 
still bleeding :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 15 2008, 09:52 PM~9954304
> *    :angry:  :angry:
> still bleeding :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice lookin project Twinn ! Pumps lookin good !


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 16 2008, 12:22 AM~9954511
> *Nice  lookin  project  Twinn !    Pumps  lookin  good !
> *


x2


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

lookin nice homie them pumps to...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 15 2008, 06:52 PM~9954304
> *    :angry:  :angry:
> still bleeding :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 glue that shit :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

almost done


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that regal is badass homie!!! 


Love the color on the 61 also!!! Very nice work. :0 :0 :0


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

looking good twinn!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 17 2008, 08:59 PM~9968351
> *almost done
> 
> 
> ...


  sweet homie....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

x2, but why didnt you get rid of the words/logo inside the trunk :dunno: and that engine is just beautiful


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

^^^^^

I was gonna ask that to. And is the air cleaner on backwards?

Still looks great though bro!


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

^^^^^

I was gonna ask that to. And is the air cleaner on backwards?

Still looks great though bro!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 17 2008, 09:58 PM~9968585
> *^^^^^
> 
> I was gonna ask that to. And is the air cleaner on backwards?
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno: 










:biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

lol well that looks better


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

X2 LOL


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

GOD DDDDAAAAYYYYYMMMM THATS SOME SEXY SHIT BRO , i luv that ride bro lookin hella clean :0 :0 :0


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 18 2008, 04:47 AM~9969119
> *GOD DDDDAAAAYYYYYMMMM THATS SOME SEXY SHIT BRO , i luv that ride bro lookin hella clean :0  :0  :0
> *



X2............ :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

Just thumbed through your topics and your rides are sick!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: The details is what makes them stand out.


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

where did you get those valve covers and air cleaner that looks bad ass


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thats clean carnal! :thumbsup:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Great job


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

beautiful!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Bad ass home looks damn good


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Wow ..I hope My Regal comes out Half as Good ,,Homie.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 DAM THATS CLEAN QUATE :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 18 2008, 04:44 PM~9972947
> *:0  :0  :0 DAM THATS CLEAN QUATE :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 18 2008, 06:35 PM~9973320
> *X2
> *


x3


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks homies 
just need the hood and im finished


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

WoW that look car freakin great :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Did you make those pumps...?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks sick Twinn....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 19 2008, 06:42 AM~9977493
> *Looks sick Twinn....
> *


x-2 :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

FINISHED THE 61AND FINALLY GOT SOME NICE SUN OUT HERE AND TOOK THESE OUT SIDE PICS


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

sick builds bro


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

i like that green monte man!

last pic is amazeing!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LOOKING GREAT TWINN!!! NICE MEETING YOU IN VENTURA!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THEM RIDES LOOK CLEEEAN QUATE. :0 A JOB WELL DONE.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 27 2008, 04:46 PM~10044299
> *THEM RIDES LOOK CLEEEAN QUATE.  :0  A JOB WELL DONE.
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

all look noce , but that 61 is BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 27 2008, 01:19 PM~10044105
> *FINISHED THE 61AND FINALLY GOT SOME NICE SUN OUT HERE AND TOOK THESE OUT SIDE PICS
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

these rides are so dope!!! :0 :0 :0 great work brother.


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

fucken bonehead :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Love the Regal..........


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Rides are killer bro


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 27 2008, 05:19 PM~10044105
> *FINISHED THE 61AND FINALLY GOT SOME NICE SUN OUT HERE AND TOOK THESE OUT SIDE PICS
> 
> 
> ...


twinn you got some really nice builds was glad to meet you homie and thanks alot again for the help and the hook up


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 4 2008, 12:27 AM~10082934
> *twinn you got some really nice builds was glad to meet you homie and thanks alot again for the help and the hook up
> *


GLAD TO MEET YOU 2 HOMIE  
AND THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS HOMIES


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

these are some bad rides in person :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 27 2008, 04:19 PM~10044105
> *FINISHED THE 61AND FINALLY GOT SOME NICE SUN OUT HERE AND TOOK THESE OUT SIDE PICS
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Rides look hot Twinn! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

All the rides look badass!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Real clean Bro...


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

love the regal. clean and bright. :thumbsup:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

x2 ^^^^^^^^


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

finally got back to work on this


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 8 2008, 11:32 AM~10360293
> *finally got back to work on this
> 
> 
> ...


is that the kit from scale lows?

is it resin?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks great Twinn!! I need to get one of those from you one of these days. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 7 2008, 08:35 PM~10360320
> *is that the kit from scale lows?
> 
> is it resin?
> *


YES IT RESIN AND NO IT'S NOT FROM RYAN... IT FROM FLACKY SWOLLEN ORB RESIN'S.......... :biggrin: AND YES THEY ARE AVAILABLE NOW.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lookin good homie....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that blazers sick already! :0 :0


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

TWIN YOU GOT A FRAME FOR A 80 M.C.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

CALL ME TOMORROW 

THANKS HOMIES


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Yo twin that blazer is lookin very nice ! 

But i want to see that 73 funny car ! That bad boy right there is kinda rare and is 1/16th !LOL! I cant wiat to see you get on that shit !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 8 2008, 06:15 PM~10367367
> *Yo  twin  that  blazer  is  lookin  very  nice  !
> 
> But  i  want  to  see  that  73  funny  car  !    That  bad  boy  right  there  is  kinda  rare    and  is  1/16th  !LOL!  I  cant  wiat  to  see you  get  on that  shit !
> *


VERY RARE. :biggrin: 
THAT'S THE RIDE THAT IS GOING TO TAKE HIM TO THE NEXT LEVEL.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Builds are sweet bro that blazer is way tooo clean


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 7 2008, 05:32 PM~10360293
> *finally got back to work on this
> 
> 
> ...


been waitin to see this one....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thats a bad ass ride bro, nice work


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

That blazer it titts. Very nice. Resin?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks homies  

got some clear on this last night :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

sweet blazer
what paint did you use 
was it krylon it looks like it is


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

damn twin...that blazer is poppin! badd ass bro!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 11 2008, 06:25 PM~10393595
> *sweet blazer
> what paint did you use
> was it krylon it looks like it is
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




Blazer looks killer Twinn!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 11 2008, 06:25 PM~10393595
> *sweet blazer
> what paint did you use
> was it krylon it looks like it is
> *


*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*
It would be best you stop talking cause everyone seems to think you are little dumbfounded ! but when you talk you just prove them right ! 



VERY WET BLAZER TWINN THAT BITCH IS GOING TO BE KICK ASS !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 11 2008, 07:25 PM~10393595
> *sweet blazer
> what paint did you use
> was it krylon it looks like it is
> *


 haha i could see if he woulda said HOK or something! dont you use krylon on rusty lawnmowers an shit?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

TTT for Twinns Builds.................


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 11 2008, 06:37 PM~10394580
> *haha i could see if he woulda said HOK or something! dont you use krylon on rusty lawnmowers an shit?
> *



LOL..nooo..driftin lawnmowers...thats so they can drift faster. :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice bro :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 11 2008, 01:11 PM~10393495
> *thanks homies
> 
> got some clear on this last night :biggrin:
> ...


goddammm how the hell did i miss this? blazer looks slick homie.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 23 2008, 06:06 PM~10722892
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@May 23 2008, 06:18 PM~10722986
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 23 2008, 06:19 PM~10722988
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@May 23 2008, 06:20 PM~10723002
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:uh: 

i dont get it!?!





























:biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
WHAT UP QUATE/ I SEE YOU SOLD YOUR REGAL?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 23 2008, 06:25 PM~10723037
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> WHAT UP QUATE/ I SEE YOU SOLD YOUR REGAL?
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

whores


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

82 elco :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

^^^ :0 :0 :0 Shit nice looks nice TWINN!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jun 16 2008, 07:47 PM~10883390
> *82 elco :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 HOW MUCH SHIPPED? J/K BIG DOGG LOOKS GOOD WEY!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: hno: hno: 

AWREADY MAYNE!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 That awesome Twinn!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 16 2008, 09:00 PM~10884839
> *:0 That awesome Twinn!!
> *


x2


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

that shit came out good twinn. :0 :0


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

:0 :0 that paint job looks good twinn...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rodriguezmodels_@Jun 17 2008, 12:06 AM~10886258
> *:0  :0 that paint job looks good twinn...
> *



X2 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 DDDDDAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMM THATZ DA SHIT!!!!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jun 16 2008, 05:47 PM~10883390
> *82 elco :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i can't see anything


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That elco is sick


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jun 17 2008, 03:05 AM~10886446
> *:0 DDDDDAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMM THATZ DA SHIT!!!!!!
> *



X2


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jun 16 2008, 03:47 PM~10883390
> *82 elco :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


this fukker looks sick homie.....


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

THATS SWEET AS HELL!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jun 18 2008, 04:04 PM~10899391
> * THATS SWEET AS HELL!
> *


thanks homies  
well i fucked it up so i redid it more simple this time but im not gonna mess with it anymore


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jun 23 2008, 03:50 PM~10934318
> *thanks homies
> well i fucked it up so i redid it more simple this time but im not gonna mess with it anymore
> 
> ...


Lookin good....

Hey you going to go to the Good Guys Show?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

yes sir


----------



## Awsome You Suck (Jun 23, 2008)

nice cars man!!!


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:0 :0 Looking good :0 :0


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jun 23 2008, 03:50 PM~10934318
> *thanks homies
> well i fucked it up so i redid it more simple this time but im not gonna mess with it anymore
> 
> ...


WUS UP TWINN, LOOKING GOOD HOMEBOY, LIKE ALWAYS BUSTING OUT SOME NICE SHIT!!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

finally finished this one


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Looks good Twinn. Good to see u building for u.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 30 2008, 05:12 PM~11218592
> *Looks good Twinn. Good to see u building for u.
> *


x2


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

that elco looks killer bro :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

AWESOME!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

sick ass work homie :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 30 2008, 02:12 PM~11218592
> *Looks good Twinn. Good to see u building for u.
> *


x-3 i bet that felt hella great


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jul 30 2008, 05:07 PM~11218530
> *finally finished this one
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 was this elco casted? it looks alot better than the '79s wit the big square headlights. Anyway good work homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

it was a promo


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That is badass


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

figured that


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Twinn that elco is tight ass hell ! I think it's thats your best paint yet !


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

clean elco twinn...


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks homies


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

nice elco, that paint job turned out Boss!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

BADASS ELCO!!!


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

bad ass elco! man tht thing is sweet looking!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

wickit elco! bro


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 31 2008, 06:58 AM~11222917
> *BADASS ELCO!!!
> *


x2


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 NICE WORK BRO


----------



## 99 CHEVY (Jun 24, 2004)

NICE PAINT JOB ON THE ELCO


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

elco's killer homie very nice :wow: :wow: uffin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ttt!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

any updates homie? hows the house coming along?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 5 2008, 06:21 PM~11530677
> *ttt u get my pm?
> *



HOMIE AS BEEN REALLY BUSY, SIT TIGHT AND HE'LL GET TO YA.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Sep 5 2008, 08:24 PM~11530694-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

What all are you doing to the house?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

windows in the living room,kitchen ,bathrooms, and hallway


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Gotta love the windows..I did all the window in my mother in laws house...was a pain.....


----------



## vallebuilder818 (Sep 22, 2008)

pretty clean stuff homesss


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks homies


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Twinns Pizza ... :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

I want to place an order


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Sep 23 2008, 08:52 AM~11673559
> *I want to place an order
> *


You get two for the price of one.... :biggrin:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

TWINN  Where is the blazer? :nicoderm:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@Oct 3 2008, 01:31 AM~11766665
> * TWINN  Where is the blazer?  :nicoderm:
> *


waiting for chrome
heres my newest project


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 5 2008, 11:14 PM~11788428
> *waiting for chrome
> heres my newest project
> 
> ...


o rly? 

when will it be cast?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

probably just going to build it ,,


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 5 2008, 11:24 PM~11788487
> *probably just going to build it ,,
> *


kool,. ive got a shaved top one in the works with the roof moved back also. In my topic


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

TWINN WHY DID YOU DO THAT???? ACTUALLY LOOKS MORE CORRECT NOW!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 5 2008, 07:44 PM~11788641
> *TWINN WHY DID YOU DO THAT???? ACTUALLY LOOKS MORE CORRECT NOW!!
> *


x-2 looks sick :0 :0 

i still gotta get some extra cash to catch up with all your new resins....


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice job man--------------  badass


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Looks good!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 5 2008, 10:14 PM~11788428
> *waiting for chrome
> heres my newest project
> 
> ...



DAMN CUATE! Who pissed you off to get u working?? :biggrin: Just kidding looking good homie


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

looking really good them wheels fit that body style pretty good ~


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 19 2008, 08:00 AM~11909599
> *looking  really  good  them  wheels  fit  that  body  style  pretty good  ~
> *


x-2


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

looking really good wheels are nice.............. :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 19 2008, 10:56 AM~11909574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 oohh dats some gangsta shyt rite there :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*YOU DA MAN BRO! LOOKING SICK AS ALWAYS!*


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks homies  
a little bit more done
















stock height nothing crazy :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

ALMOST TWINS!!! EXCEPT MINES A 4DR!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

added some emblems i had left over just to make it look different and a light coat of clear :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

looking good!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Looks Amazing


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Looks really clean Twinn . I need to get back to my 2dr !


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 22 2008, 06:01 PM~11943835
> *Looks  really  clean  Twinn  .  I  need  to  get  back  to  my  2dr  !
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

damn thats nice.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

SWEEEEETTTTTT BRO! PM ME OR HIT ME UP ON MY CELL SOMETIME!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 23 2008, 01:16 AM~11944021
> *damn thats nice.
> *


X-2


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 :0 *LOOKS GOOD BRO.. ALMOST TRIPLETS 2 BROTHERS AND 1/2 BROTHER *:biggrin: 

TWINN









408MODELS OLD ONE









MODELSIVLIFE


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

1/43 scale dodge charger
this little car was alot of fun to do  
almost done


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THATS A COOL CHARGER! NICE WORK


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

foiled my 63 and a light coat of clear


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

NICE!! and shiny


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice to see you building homie :thumbsup: shits lookin klean


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 23 2008, 10:42 AM~11951606
> *:0  :0  LOOKS GOOD BRO.. ALMOST TRIPLETS  2 BROTHERS AND 1/2 BROTHER :biggrin:
> 
> TWINN
> ...


its the impala squad


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 9 2008, 12:41 AM~12103347
> *foiled my 63 and a light coat of clear
> 
> 
> ...


i love that 63


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD CUATE! You going to the show???


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

damn that 63 is looking good.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 9 2008, 02:37 AM~12103324
> *1/43 scale dodge charger
> this little car was alot of fun to do
> almost done
> ...


I HEARD YOU WORK BETTER WITH SMALLER ITEMS ! :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

SICK HOMIE!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

looking good quate.
I need to know who all is going to the show in victorville. Some of the homie's want to have a Bar-B-Q. We all know how long the judging takes so we can be doing something better with our time, and there is a park right out the door. Hit me up on my cell so we can see who is taking what.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks homies


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice build twin.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 10 2008, 03:32 PM~12111191
> *Nice build twin.
> *


X-2 :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

hey bro, how many parts are in one of those little cars???


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Nov 10 2008, 09:09 AM~12111400
> *hey bro, how many parts are in one of those little cars???
> *


around 15 everything is cast together heres my next one same company








and i also got some 1/43 scale amt kits 2 on my list first


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

cleared :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks good


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 10 2008, 01:31 PM~12115692
> *around 15 everything is cast together heres my next one same company
> 
> 
> ...


minidreams? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin: 

fukkin clear is sick homie


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 12 2008, 02:33 AM~12132852
> *minidreams?  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> 
> fukkin clear is sick homie
> *



WHAT I DO ????????????


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

dam that 63 looking so good


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 11 2008, 09:35 PM~12132866
> *WHAT  I  DO  ????????????
> *


1/43 :twak: "mini"


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

I see that McDonalds has you building! :biggrin: Looking good Twinn :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

finished :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 12 2008, 09:31 PM~12140411
> *finished :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 LOOKS GOOD QUATE :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks good homie


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

thats a bad ass ride and looks like a 2dr would in 1:1 !


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

IMPALA IS NICE.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 12 2008, 07:31 PM~12140411
> *finished :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Came out clean Twinn. Now put some baby oil on those tires! :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks homies
started back on the 63


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 top notch work :0 :0 :0


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

DAAAIIIM! cant wait to see this one done! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 16 2008, 07:44 PM~12177028
> *DAAAIIIM! cant wait to see this one done!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x-2


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 16 2008, 10:00 PM~12176430
> *:0  :0  :0  top notch work  :0  :0  :0
> *


X2 :cheesy:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

those wires on the impala are sic Twinn!!!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks homies  
got a little more done today


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

You have sick ass detail homie looks damn good


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 19 2008, 08:25 PM~12205287
> *thanks homies
> got a little more done today
> 
> ...


  SICK WEY :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Indeed it is!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 19 2008, 07:51 PM~12205564
> * SICK WEY :0  :biggrin:
> *



:worship: :worship: :worship: hno:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

firme holmez!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks good


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

looks great so far!!! awsome detail!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

AAAAAIIIIIII WEEYYY! Thats SICK TWINN! NIce work


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks homies  
did some work on the trunk  
minidreams pumps  








added coils


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

looking great homie.....

im cutting up one of your big bodies right now, lol...shaved roof.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

BADASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Twinn putting it down! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: BAD ASS BRO!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BROTHER


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Bad ass work Twin.........Nice details........ :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sick Twinn


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 20 2008, 05:50 PM~12213962
> *Sick Twinn
> *


X mother fucking 2!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 19 2008, 04:25 PM~12205287
> *thanks homies
> got a little more done today
> 
> ...


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks homies  
got the rear cylinders done ,,and put it together almost done :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


:barf: that shits NASTY!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 26 2008, 01:26 AM~12260540
> *thanks homies
> got the rear cylinders done ,,and put it together almost done :biggrin:
> 
> ...






:0 :0


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

This one is coming together real nice Twinn. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 Thats killer Brother!!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sick work Twinn


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

This a bad ass build brother !


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Looks really nice twinn........like the details.. cylinders!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 DAMN TWINN :0 


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

GREAT details on tha 63" love those wheels :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Great looking build....can't wait to see this one done.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

That 63 is clean carnalito. does the Suspension work. :0


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 25 2008, 10:26 PM~12260540
> *thanks homies
> got the rear cylinders done ,,and put it together almost done :biggrin:
> 
> ...


that thing looks killer bro nice work


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

TIGHT!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lovin' that '63 twinn!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

dam twinn u make me wont 2 build one :biggrin: on 6's


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

that bad as fuck twinn


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jun 4 2007, 06:39 PM~8040679
> *CURRENT PROJECT
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! i need to get one of those Lacs, flawless paint! :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:0 shit that looks awesome


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

NICE WORK TWINN! IT WAS GOOD TO SEE YOU AT THE CACTUS CLASSIC!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks good


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks homies  
finally finished another


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

now thats fly homie


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats just sick Brother!!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 29 2008, 05:31 PM~12289939
> *Thats just sick Brother!!
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

^^ x3 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

X100


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

thats bad ass twinn...


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

'63 turned out perfect! Very nice work!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 29 2008, 01:05 PM~12289506
> *thanks homies
> finally finished another
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 SICK WEY :0 :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks homies  
next project 32 ford
THANKS BIGGS FOR THE HELP :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

bob the rear frame bro!! cut the tank out then cut the rails shorter!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

lookin good twin,modeltech that is 1 sick ride!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sweet Trey Homie


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

Looks like those gold wires came in handy :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Glad to see you building again....keep up the good work...


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 2 2008, 08:15 AM~12311212
> *Glad to see you building again....keep up the good work...
> *


X2. Looks like M.C.B.A. is going "ROD" huh...lol :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 2 2008, 04:22 PM~12310905
> *Sweet Trey Homie
> *


X-2 :thumbsup:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Dec 2 2008, 07:27 AM~12310641
> *bob the rear frame bro!! cut the tank out then cut the rails shorter!!
> 
> 
> ...


i like da color.good job homie


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I think that look's good like that Twinn, But what do I know. :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

show off! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 2 2008, 06:54 PM~12316856
> *show off! :biggrin:
> *


Who me! Never. :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i do like that rake in the top versus a straight chop....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 2 2008, 06:52 PM~12316847
> *I think that look's good like that Twinn, But what do I know. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I agree....I like it with the tank still..


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

always badass work in this topic :0 :0 :0


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 2 2008, 07:52 PM~12316847
> *I think that look's good like that Twinn, But what do I know. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




woooo, wooooo, homies just a suggestion!!! all theses rides are bad ass hommies!! i like the tank as well!!! i went with a bit of old skool flavor on mine and i am runnin a moon tank in front of the raditor!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Dec 3 2008, 07:31 AM~12322095
> *woooo, wooooo, homies just a suggestion!!! all theses rides are bad ass hommies!! i like the tank as well!!! i went with a bit of old skool flavor on mine and i am runnin a moon tank in front of the raditor!!
> *


 :biggrin: I know....just giving ya a hard time....


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

whewww!! dont want to piss my homies off!!! :happysad:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Dec 3 2008, 07:54 AM~12322193
> *whewww!! dont want to piss my homies off!!!  :happysad:
> *


Oh you pissed us off..... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 3 2008, 07:46 AM~12322159
> *:biggrin:  I know....just giving ya a hard time....
> *


x-2 :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

something different  funny car


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

That's what im talking about. :0


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice you should put the MCBA logo on it.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Jan 18 2009, 12:50 AM~12738257
> *Nice you should put the MCBA logo on it.
> *



x2 that would look killer


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 18 2009, 12:46 AM~12738237
> *something different  funny car
> 
> 
> ...


 
:thumbsup: COOL


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

WICKED BRO!! VERY CLEAN


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks good


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks homies  

nothing done really just put the decals


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

lookin good..... can't wait to see what u gonna do with the motor


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

bad ass color bro! looking good


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 25 2009, 10:29 PM~12813653
> *bad ass color bro! looking good
> *


X-2 BRO NICE COLOR! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

THAT RIDE LOOKS SICK MAN. GREAT JOB.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

funny car is lookin sick Twinn !


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 26 2009, 10:46 AM~12817798
> *funny  car  is  lookin  sick  Twinn !
> *



x2

now get back to work!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks homies but decals bled through its in the pond :angry: :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 26 2009, 05:37 PM~12823298
> *thanks homies but decals bled through its in the pond :angry:  :angry:
> *


red paint showed thru the white lettering? :dunno:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 25 2009, 09:12 PM~12813437
> *thanks homies
> 
> nothing done really just put the decals
> ...


TWINN, if you still have the MOON decals from that kit. Can I buy it?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Jan 26 2009, 09:49 PM~12823450-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this kit didnt have the decals sorry


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Twinn all I have is the Hawaiian vacation funny car. All the rest are old school like Gas ronda, jungle jim, arnie beswick, don cooks Damn Yankee, shirley muldowney, the super judge, stone woods cook, dodge fever, Mr Norms Challenger, blue max and a bunch more.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 27 2009, 12:50 AM~12824377
> *Twinn all I have is the Hawaiian vacation funny car. All the rest are old school like Gas ronda, jungle jim, arnie beswick, don cooks Damn Yankee, shirley muldowney, the super judge, stone woods cook, dodge fever, Mr Norms Challenger, blue max and a bunch more.
> *



:0 gasser and funny car roots i see!



nice :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Yup. when I was little I used to go to most of the race's back In the day to Pomona,
Fontana, and Orange County. I got ton's of authentic pic of most of them car's In true form and their true color.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 26 2009, 09:57 PM~12824480
> *Yup. when I was little I used to go to most of the race's back In the day to Pomona,
> Fontana, and Orange County.  I got ton's of authentic pic of most of them car's In true form and their true color.
> *


 :biggrin: i would LOVE to see them. Any chance of that?


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 26 2009, 09:09 PM~12823743
> *yeah   but i ordered the new ones already
> this kit didnt have the decals sorry
> *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 27 2009, 12:57 AM~12824480
> *Yup. when I was little I used to go to most of the race's back In the day to Pomona,
> Fontana, and Orange County.  I got ton's of authentic pic of most of them car's In true form and their true color.
> *





i would love to see some of them old pics :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

hopefully will be done with this by the weekend and then will repaint the body


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 16 2009, 09:52 PM~13025024
> *hopefully will be done with this by the weekend and then will repaint the body
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lookin' pretty sweet brother!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

crazy shit uffin: uffin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 16 2009, 10:52 PM~13025024
> *hopefully will be done with this by the weekend and then will repaint the body
> 
> 
> ...



loooking good homie, engine looking killer. I woulda pulled my hair out trying to run all those wires..... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thats alot of motor right there............................ nice work twinn  



what pulley set is that?


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD TWINN.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> thanks homies
> finally finished another
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> > thanks homies
> > finally finished another
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 16 2009, 09:52 PM~13025024
> *hopefully will be done with this by the weekend and then will repaint the body
> 
> 
> ...


is that the motor from scale repros? if it is i have one ordered...but either way DAMN THAT IS BAD ASS


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

DAMN THATS SOME NICE WORK ON THE MOTOR TWINN! I HOPE YOU GET IT FINISHED IN TIME !


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

WOW bro that motor looks very nice... beautiful detail..... :0 :0


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks homies   
heres where im at almost done


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

FUCKEN KILLIN THEM QUATE :0


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Oh wow that looks good Now crank her up :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks homies


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 24 2009, 07:54 PM~13100934
> *FUCKEN KILLIN THEM QUATE :0
> *


X2 Thats lookin' sweet!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ohh ya lovin it bro!! the details are off the hook!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

The engine is looking good wey..... :0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

holy shit that is sick as hell bro.. :0 :0


----------



## PlasticFabricator (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 25 2009, 08:09 PM~13113063
> *holy shit that is sick as hell bro.. :0  :0
> *


x2


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THATS BAD ASS TWINN ! WHAT THE SECOND MOTOR IN THE BACK GROUND GOING IN TO ?????


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

ENGINE IS SWEET TWINN. :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LOOKS SICK TWINN!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Lookin sick as hell homie!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lookin' real good bro, REAL good!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

will finish this one tommorow at the hotel :biggrin: 
THANKS FOR THE HELP BIGGS :biggrin: :biggrin:




















































[/QUOTE]


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks killer


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

> will finish this one tommorow at the hotel :biggrin:
> THANKS FOR THE HELP BIGGS :biggrin: :biggrin:


[/quote]


Looks good. Like the flame work.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

almost done


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Damn bro that looks sweet.what kit is that?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

Build looks good Twinn, nice job on the wiring.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks really good!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

great work, hot as hell


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Mar 5 2009, 10:53 PM~13197580
> *almost done
> 
> 
> ...



Looking smooth Homie......  

see you tomarrow.......


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 5 2009, 11:07 PM~13197758
> *Looking smooth Homie......
> 
> see you tomarrow.......
> *


Just waiting on Santiago and Chris to get here so I can knock the fuck out. We all got a long day tomorrow.


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

THAT'S A BAD LOOKING CAR :worship: :worship:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Lookin good Homie...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

DAMN TWINN THIS FUNNY CAR BUILD IS BAD ASS BROTHER ! HOPE YOU HAVE A BLAST AT THE SHOWS THIS WEEK END !


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah, that's gonna kill 'em!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

here she is done


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THATS BAD ASS LOOKIN TWINN ! YOU BUILT THIS LOL !


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

THATS SWEET, TWINN.


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

REAL NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

damb primo that car is so sick but the pics dont do it justice this ride is A++++ work bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DAMN TWINN, THATS SICK!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

that car is sick...its a must see in person!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

THAT SHIT CAME OUT TIGHT AS FUCK HOMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

damn! thats fly


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 10 2009, 05:51 PM~13239521
> *THATS  BAD  ASS  LOOKIN  TWINN !    YOU  BUILT  THIS  LOL !
> *


yes fucker biggs helped me out with the body but the motor i did with a shitload of pics biggs hooked me up with

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
thanks homies


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Mar 10 2009, 07:19 PM~13239911
> *yes fucker biggs helped me out with the body but the motor i did with a shitload of pics biggs hooked me up with
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


I THINK YOU FOOLED SOME PEOPLE THIS WEEK END WHEN YOU DISPLAYED IT ! LOL !


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

finally got some work done on the 32


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

DAMN! :0 :0


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 5 2009, 09:31 PM~13492475
> *finally got some work done on the 32
> 
> 
> ...


a homie , this is really clean work :thumbsup: , nice detail , what kind of wheels ?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 5 2009, 08:31 PM~13492475
> *finally got some work done on the 32
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS BITCHIN'!!


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

thats bad ass i like the paint job and the engine work!!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Where were you at today Carnal? I brought the stash box to the show, but didn't let Smiley know. I'll be down there on the 26th at the Pomona Swap Meet, then were going to Maria's for dinner with Biggs


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 5 2009, 10:31 PM~13492475
> *finally got some work done on the 32
> 
> 
> ...


KLEAN BRO!!! VERY KLEAN


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Simply sick Big Dawg!!! Great work goin on in here!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn+Mar 10 2009, 01:47 PM~13239462-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


goddam u on fire with this shit :0 :0 :0


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Very nice Twinn.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Apr 5 2009, 09:38 PM~13492534
> *a homie , this is really clean work  :thumbsup: , nice detail , what kind of wheels ?
> *


Beautifull!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

tight work bro!! TIGHT!!!!


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 6 2009, 05:18 AM~13494236
> *tight work bro!! TIGHT!!!!
> *


X2


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 6 2009, 05:31 AM~13492475
> *finally got some work done on the 32
> 
> 
> ...


REALY NICE TWINN ALWAYS GOOD JOB :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
WHAT COLOR IS THAT


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

That 32 is looking good bro. That's a sweet ass color with Some nice detail too!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

THAT 32 IS SWEET. :thumbsup:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 6 2009, 12:31 AM~13492475
> *finally got some work done on the 32
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: hno: what will you think of next! i cant wait to see that done :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 6 2009, 12:01 AM~13493327
> *Where were you at today Carnal? I brought the stash box to the show, but didn't let Smiley know. I'll be down there on the 26th at the Pomona Swap Meet, then were going to Maria's for dinner with Biggs
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 5 2009, 10:31 PM~13492475
> *finally got some work done on the 32
> 
> 
> ...


hella fuckin sick twin


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 5 2009, 09:31 PM~13492475
> *finally got some work done on the 32
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT Details & Color on this one


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SICK ASS COLOR TWINN!  :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 10 2009, 09:49 PM~13543766
> *SICK ASS COLOR TWINN!   :biggrin:
> *


X100


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

throw some Daytons on that bitch


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That '32 is lookin damn good!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 6 2009, 04:51 PM~13498495
> *That 32 is looking good bro. That's a sweet ass color with Some nice detail too!
> *


X-2!!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Any updates on the 32 Twinn? Love the color on that build.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 5 2009, 09:31 PM~13492475
> *finally got some work done on the 32
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks for the compliments homies
finished it i will probably change the rims dont know yet


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

Great looking build!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats sick Twinn!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

That is sick as hell dawg!!! Great build Twinn!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 DAM BROTHER!! BADD ASS!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 19 2009, 07:36 PM~13627218
> *thanks for the compliments homies
> finished it i will probably change the rims dont know yet
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

sick ass ride homie i love it, just my two cents maybe go with a smaller chrome t up front. great build


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Ride looks great....I'd say go with the smaller wheels in the front that match those out back....looks great though.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

VERY NICE !!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

GOOD LOOKING RIDE BRO!! :thumbsup: 
Only I think you should find some smaller rims for it!


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

NICE RIDE AND PAINT JOB!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 19 2009, 10:36 PM~13627218
> *thanks for the compliments homies
> finished it i will probably change the rims dont know yet
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 sick ass always homie


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 20 2009, 01:36 AM~13627218
> *thanks for the compliments homies
> finished it i will probably change the rims dont know yet
> 
> ...





:0 GAWD DAMN!!!! thats sick!!! killer detail work all around :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

That 32 is looking good Twinn.  
I think I got some big and little's around here some place. You have come a long way with your detail my brother.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THAT IS BAD ASS HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That is badass bro


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 19 2009, 10:36 PM~13627218
> *thanks for the compliments homies
> finished it i will probably change the rims dont know yet
> 
> ...


SUPER CLEAN!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

WOW ! THIS IS DETAILED TO THE MAX TWINN ! VERY NICE WORK ! AND GREAT COLOR ! THIS THING HERE IS SWEET !


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

this car came out clean twinn..... :0 :wow:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jun 4 2007, 04:30 PM~8040622
> *LINCOLN
> 
> 
> ...


would you ever sell this one?


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Apr 21 2009, 09:31 PM~13644091
> *this car came out clean twinn..... :0  :wow:
> *


 :0 X-2


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Apr 22 2009, 11:56 AM~13654026
> *:0 X-2
> *


X3...Nice details and paint... :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 20 2009, 12:36 AM~13627218
> *thanks for the compliments homies
> finished it i will probably change the rims dont know yet
> 
> ...


Thats one feddy ride homie! The paint alone is tight! I can almost hear that engine runnin' from here!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 23 2009, 06:35 AM~13666025
> *Thats one feddy ride homie! The paint alone is tight! I can almost hear that engine runnin' from here!
> *


x-2


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

X3 HOMIE...PM ME BACK I HAVE SENT SEVERAL PMS!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 19 2009, 11:36 PM~13627218
> *thanks for the compliments homies
> finished it i will probably change the rims dont know yet
> 
> ...


fuckin sweet bro alot of detail homie you always build nice rides


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Man, the deuce is sick as hell!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 20 2009, 01:36 AM~13627218
> *thanks for the compliments homies
> finished it i will probably change the rims dont know yet
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :0 :0 :0


----------



## new kid on lil. (Jul 5, 2009)

Damn wish i had yo skills,i live in phx az and we have some sorry ass hobbie shops out here.But shit twin yo shit is tight ass hell dogg.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks homies
finished the 65 from the impala build off


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

any thing new twinn


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Aug 15 2009, 05:17 PM~14779518
> *thanks homies
> finished the 65 from the impala build off
> 
> ...


Hey Twinn , That's one nice Impala. Great detail ,and it's always nice to see my wheels on a top build like this. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

=twinn,Aug 15 2009, 05:17 PM~14779518]thanks homies
finished the 65 from the impala build off
































































































































































[/quote]
It's about dam time you finished this one. This ride is sweet carnal.


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

my kinda ride bro....great attention to detail....!!!!


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

That's a bad ass FIVE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Aug 16 2009, 02:17 AM~14779518
> *thanks homies
> finished the 65 from the impala build off
> 
> ...



Love that color bro....


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Aug 15 2009, 08:40 PM~14780831
> *That's a bad ass FIVE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

65 IS HARD TWINN


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

GREAT WORK TWINN!! THAT BITCH CAME OUT BAD!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 16 2009, 11:58 PM~14789943
> *GREAT WORK TWINN!! THAT BITCH CAME OUT BAD!!!  :biggrin:
> *


X2 that 65 looks sweet twinn


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 17 2009, 12:58 AM~14789943
> *GREAT WORK TWINN!! THAT BITCH CAME OUT BAD!!!  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

dammm Twinn, this is one bad ass ride homie my type of lowlow great work! :cheesy:


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

:worship: :worship: the 65 is badass twinn! :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> =twinn,Aug 15 2009, 05:17 PM~14779518]thanks homies
> finished the 65 from the impala build off


It's about dam time you finished this one. This ride is sweet carnal. 
[/quote]
I SEEN THIS CAR IN PERSON SWEET ASS RIDE


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

That 65 came out real clean!


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

shit looks real homie especially tha shot of tha engine compartment. very nice detail! :cheesy:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

sometime the simple clean paint jobs just look better! nice work on the 65!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

YES SIR ! This 65 is really clean and great detail work TWINN ! The set-up , motor, and wire's are bad ass . 1 of your best built yet !


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks for the compliments homies  
my latest project


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

cant wait to see this build twinn looks like its goin to be another sick ride


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

lookin for a 2-door box caprice


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Sep 3 2009, 05:28 PM~14975779
> *thanks for the compliments homies
> my latest project
> 
> ...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Sep 3 2009, 09:28 PM~14975779
> *thanks for the compliments homies
> my latest project
> 
> ...



fuckin ay twin finnaly someone who built the ls rear bumper into the elco looks bad ass  :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

twinn said:


> thanks homiesfinished the 65 from the impala build off


 This hands down one of thee cleanest 65s ever. Looks like it starts up! And the trunk setup is killin too . . .


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

THATS 65 LOOKS VERY NICE!! AMAZIN WORK ONTHAT ONE...LOVE THE WHEELS, SET UP,ENGINES THE DETAIL EVERYTHING..:thumbsup:.


----------



## kruzer22 (Jul 29, 2011)

did twinn fall off the face of the earth?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

kruzer22 said:


> did twinn fall off the face of the earth?


a majority of the MCBA left the site with the rank and file members a while back


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Lownslow302 said:


> a majority of the MCBA left the site with the rank and file members a while back


yeah since they have thur own site now they just packed up and left layitlow lol.....


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Not all of us left. Some are just busy. I've been working 21 days away from home and back for 4 or 5. So really not much build time. As well as all the bullshot around here over the past few months


----------



## kruzer22 (Jul 29, 2011)

anyone still have one of twinns cast 80s duallys or blazer?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

kruzer22 said:


> anyone still have one of twinns cast 80s duallys or blazer?


I do lol


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

twinn said:


> thanks homies
> finished the 65 from the impala build off


that 65 is a killer build bro


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

twinn said:


> I do lol


Next time Im at his pad, Im taking the 65 home with me!

WHAT'S UP FAMILY?


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hydrohype said:


> Next time Im at his pad, Im taking the 65 home with me!
> 
> WHAT'S UP FAMILY?


Hydro where you been bro? Get that blue and gold big body for me lol


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

twinn said:


> I do lol


:shocked:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

What's up Twinn?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

the resin god has returned !!! good to see you back homie. whats on the menu ? we hungry lol


----------



## Boogie04 (Oct 30, 2012)

nice paint were you get


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Where the big bodys and 2 door lacs at???


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

X-2!! I want a 2 door lac


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Put me down for one if you casting em up!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2013)

How can I buy a cutless model car


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

Pm sent


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

whats the ETA on the 1968 Chevy Caprice ????


----------

